# Need to Raise Handlebars 4-6 Inches ....



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

How can I raise the handlebars on my Surly Long Haul Trucker 4-6 inches? I am having problems with my back, and also strain on my wrists from leaning forward too much.

I took my LHT into the lbs, but they told me the best they can do is raise the bars maybe one inch. That will not even be worth the effort ....


----------



## gcedillo (Jan 8, 2008)

*Use a stem riser*

You can get an Aheadset stem riser, it will give you 3 1/2 inches and an angled stem for more rise, or a longer steerer riser, this one will give you your 5 inches but I only remember seeing it for 1 inch steer tubes.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

buy a new bike


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

gcedillo has the solution. If the guys who sold you the Surly won't or can't do it, go to any low-end bicycle store. They'll certainly have the stuff to get you rolling.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

consider changing handlebars


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Agree with Creakyknees on the handlebar switch. If your drop bars are already a couple of inches above your saddle (as I'm guessing they are), additional height may not be the answer. The Nitto Albatross bars shown on the LHT below will raise your upper body up significantly by moving your hands much closer in to you. Shortening the stem would raise your upper body even more. An added plus is the fact that the Albatrosses are 56 cm wide—you wouldn't hit your knees on your bar-end shift levers with these very wide bars.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*How much?*



vja4Him said:


> How can I raise the handlebars on my Surly Long Haul Trucker 4-6 inches? I am having problems with my back, and also strain on my wrists from leaning forward too much.
> 
> I took my LHT into the lbs, but they told me the best they can do is raise the bars maybe one inch. That will not even be worth the effort ....


How do you know you need to raise it that much? Lots of people change by 1 cm and see a big difference in comfort/hand pressure. If you really know that you need that much change, then why did you buy this size frame in the first place? You should certainly try changes within the range available before making such a drastic change (which could easily introduce other problems) and probably should start a core strengthening program at the same time.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Two possible solutions
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

I vote #2. It's hunting season.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

#2 is just awesome. I wanna know where I can get some.


----------



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

If you need to raise your bars that much then you need a new frame. Your bike doesn't fit you.

That said, back problems and wrist strain have multiple causes. The LHT already has a high bar set up. Your top-tube or stem could be too long. your bar angle could be off. Your bars could be too wide. In all likelyhood your core muscles and shoulders and arms are not strong enough.

A good bike shop should be able to look you over on the bike and get some clues as to how your biomechanics are all messed up. Maybe if you posted some pics of you on your bike we could give you a head start.


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

Mapei said:


> gcedillo has the solution. If the guys who sold you the Surly won't or can't do it, go to any low-end bicycle store. They'll certainly have the stuff to get you rolling.


I already took my LHT to our lbs, and they told me it can't be done. They said the angle is wrong and I need to buy new handlebars, and will also need new shifters (maybe brakes too?).

I can't go back to the bike shop where I bought my LHT because it is too far away.


----------



## vja4Him (Feb 25, 2009)

fishman473 said:


> If you need to raise your bars that much then you need a new frame. Your bike doesn't fit you.
> 
> That said, back problems and wrist strain have multiple causes. The LHT already has a high bar set up. Your top-tube or stem could be too long. your bar angle could be off. Your bars could be too wide. In all likelyhood your core muscles and shoulders and arms are not strong enough.
> 
> A good bike shop should be able to look you over on the bike and get some clues as to how your biomechanics are all messed up. Maybe if you posted some pics of you on your bike we could give you a head start.



Here I am riding my LHT:










At the present I can't afford to spend much, so I'll be stuck with the handlebars the way they are, probably for quite some time.

I really don't understand .... Several people from different forums have said that I can use a steerer extender to raise the handlebars significantly, but the bike shop says no. Maybe they just don't want to mess around with my bike, or would rather sell me another bike .... 

I feel like I don't get good service from our lbs, and there is no other place to go, so I'm stuck betweeen a rock and a hard spot ....


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Do you always ride with a back pack? My back hurts just looking at it. I think the alternate bar shape as shown above in post 6 may be the way to go, will bring you up and back a bit. How did you arrive at 4-6" of adjustment. As pointed out that's quite an extreme change - I think the difference between 4 and 6 is extreme in itself.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Getting up*



vja4Him said:


> At the present I can't afford to spend much, so I'll be stuck with the handlebars the way they are, probably for quite some time.
> 
> I really don't understand .... Several people from different forums have said that I can use a steerer extender to raise the handlebars significantly, but the bike shop says no. Maybe they just don't want to mess around with my bike, or would rather sell me another bike ....
> 
> I feel like I don't get good service from our lbs, and there is no other place to go, so I'm stuck betweeen a rock and a hard spot ....


First of all, you are already in a pretty upright position; raising your bars 4-6 inches will leave you sitting with your back nearly vertical. Lots of people experience MORE pain in that kind of position. Again, core strenthening exercises may be a much more appropriate path for you. And, as noted by Nielly, riding with a backpack will probably aggravate any back soreness you're experiencing. 

I expect that the reason your shop is recommending against a steerer extender is that you would then have a pretty long lever arm on your steerer, which could result in damage.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

vja4Him said:


> How can I raise the handlebars on my Surly Long Haul Trucker 4-6 inches? I am having problems with my back, and also strain on my wrists from leaning forward too much.


Your weight should be on your butt (the ischial tuberosity, aka "sit bones"), not your hands. Have you tried moving your seat back?


----------



## fishman473 (Aug 2, 2004)

The strain on your wrist may have something to do with the angle of your hands/wrists on the bars. Your hands are cocked up and back and that can cause strain. The angle of your brake hoods are pretty high as well which would lead to this sort of hand position. It also looks like your wrists are twisted in quite a bit to rest your hands on the tops, perhaps you need narrower bars? Your wrists should be pretty straight or neutral so that your wrists are not absorbing the road shocks but instead they are transfered further up your arms to larger, stronger joints and muscles.

I agree with others' comments about the backpack, you have a pair of racks, you should use them.

I got fit on my road bike a couple years ago and sat through a couple fittings this year. It has been an eye opening experience each time. They say that the most important part of bike fit is getting your saddle position right (among a few other things), that once you get the lower body in the right place the rest falls in to place much more easily. I suggest doing a google search on "bicycle fit" maybe throw in "saddle position" do some reading and try to get yourself positioned better. Thought the Knee Over Pedal Spindle method has been much balyhooed, I find that it is still a good place to start, or somewhere in that range (usually slightly (~1cm) further back). Then get your leg extension dialed in. Do some sit ups and push ups, adjust those brake hoods and I think you'll go a long way towards better comfort without raising the bars (much anyway).


----------



## dismal (Jul 28, 2009)

That bike looks too small for you!


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

*Some thoughts.*



vja4Him said:


> I already took my LHT to our lbs, and they told me it can't be done. They said the angle is wrong and I need to buy new handlebars, and will also need new shifters (maybe brakes too?).


- agree with another poster that the shop may be reluctant to put on the extension for safety reasons. Your fork steerer tube is already pretty long, so another 6 inches added to that could put large stresses on the fork steerer tube, the headset and the frame.

- If you can get the swept-back Albatross bar I recommmend, get the aluminum version (see link). The inside diameter is large enough to accept your current shifters. For what it's worth, your current bar-end shifters fit into bars with an inside diameter of 19 - 21 millimeter. (BTW, some steel bars are an almost-fit and can be reamed out slightly to accept your bar-end shifters). 

- You wouldn't need new brakes with the Albatross or similar bars, just new brake _levers_.

- Your bike is not too small. Photos taken of riders on bikes, especially if taken by a standing person and with a wider-angle lens, can make it look that way. I looked at your blog and your saddle is almost as low as it will go. Your bike size is fine.

- What's that extra stem (the black one) doing on your fork steerer tube? Are you using it for a spacer? Just curious. 

http://www.rivbike.com/products/list/handlebars_stems_and_tape?a=1&page=2#product=none


----------



## Macilvennon (Jun 22, 2009)

I think your current setup looks fine. No need to raise the bars any further.
The problem is not with your position on the bike.

Some specific back stretches or Pilates classes might help to sort out the problem.

P.S. - Lose the backpack and use paniers on those bike racks?

Good Luck.

BK.


----------



## ethebull (May 30, 2007)

You could try flipping your bars so the drop becomes a rise. -10 style points, your bike won't handle very well at all, etc,, etc,, but it would give you what you're asking for.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm going to chime in here. Your position on the bike and the size of your bike look OK to me. If you're having back problems, it's probably more related to your age and physical condition rather than to any mal-adjustment of the bike.

I say take 6" off your waist instead of adding 6" to the stem.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

StillRiding said:


> I'm going to chime in here. Your position on the bike and the size of your bike look OK to me. If you're having back problems, it's probably more related to your age and physical condition rather than to any mal-adjustment of the bike.
> 
> I say take 6" off your waist instead of adding 6" to the stem.


What a nice, helpful comment. Makes me proud to be a roadie.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

It may be possible to say it more, uh, diplomatically, but he's right. At the angle the OP is already sitting at, there is no reason any weight should be on his hands at all. He should be supporting his weight completely with his sit bones (and core muscles). 

That's why I asked if he's tried moving his seat rearward (so he'll be sitting more on the seat instead of being forced forward). He should also make sure his seat is level.


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

OES said:


> What a nice, helpful comment. Makes me proud to be a roadie.


Sometimes it's cruel to be kind. Pray tell, how would you phrase the obvious? Or, would you just let it slide and allow the OP to continue to suffer?

Take off the rose-colored glasses.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

StillRiding said:


> Sometimes it's cruel to be kind. Pray tell, how would you phrase the obvious? Or, would you just let it slide and allow the OP to continue to suffer?
> 
> Take off the rose-colored glasses.


You know absolutely nothing about that poster. For all you know, he's in the middle of a diet and has lost 100 pounds. You have NO CLUE, yet you feel obliged to be 'kind' by being cruel on an Internet bulletin board. Typical presumtuous/contemptous roadie bullshit.

Tell you what, my friend, post a picture of yourself and your bike and I can just about promise I can find something equally 'kind' to say about you. You got the stones, or you just get your kicks making fun of people behind an anonymous nickname on a forum?


----------



## StillRiding (Sep 16, 2006)

OES said:


> You know absolutely nothing about that poster.


Quite wrong. I know that the OP has back pain, that he's overweight, that he's not a spring chicken, that his bike fits OK and appears to be the the right size. I know that he wants some help, and would probably rather ride comfortably than spend bucks on solutions that will do him no good and leave him in even worse pain.

There are also some things I know about you. I know that although the truth may be obvious you'd rather trade insults and dance around a problem than solve it. I also know that you're a typical internet troll looking for an argument by pretending to be offended on the behalf of someone else. Finally, I know that your contribution to help out the OP has been zip.

If you want to criticize photos of me, there are plenty on this site for you to choose from. BTW, what exactly is your definition of a roadie and why are you simultaneously claiming to be one and then badmouthing them?


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

It also looks like his handlebars are a bit too narrow.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

StillRiding said:


> Quite wrong. I know that the OP has back pain, that he's overweight, that he's not a spring chicken, that his bike fits OK and appears to be the the right size. I know that he wants some help, and would probably rather ride comfortably than spend bucks on solutions that will do him no good and leave him in even worse pain.
> 
> There are also some things I know about you. I know that although the truth may be obvious you'd rather trade insults and dance around a problem than solve it. I also know that you're a typical internet troll looking for an argument by pretending to be offended on the behalf of someone else. Finally, I know that your contribution to help out the OP has been zip.
> 
> If you want to criticize photos of me, there are plenty on this site for you to choose from. BTW, what exactly is your definition of a roadie and why are you simultaneously claiming to be one and then badmouthing them?


Well, I know nothing about you because I've never found your posts in any way readable. I had the misfortune of actually reading the one I reacted to. I'll just let our posts speak for themselves. 

The OP's original post was asked and well answered, BTW, without anyone else attacking him personally. I wonder how they managed that?


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Put.........The......Knife.........Down.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Kerrvillian (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm with you! That would look great in a Euro mount on my wall! 

What do you think it would score on the record books?


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Umm... why the old thread bump?!?!?!?


----------



## Kerrvillian (Jul 1, 2011)

Peanya said:


> Umm... why the old thread bump?!?!?!?


I had come across this forum while doing some searches, in this case for images of Surly LHTs (ordered one through my LBS this afternoon). 

veni, vidi, vavoom. I came, I saw, I bumped the thread.


----------

